# Dominance Myth



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd love to see this as a sticky because it is really super important for proper dog training.

The dominance myth has been debunked scientifically some time ago. Modern educated trainers all know this unfortunately certain uneducated reality tv stars have re-popularized this horrible falsehood.

Dogs do NOT need to be dominated to be trained. Your dog will never try to dominate you or "buck for a promotion" in the pack.

In fact there is significant evidence to suggest that dogs are not actually pack animals at all. But that is a debate, still and a subject for a whole different post altogether.

Please read this article here: http://drsophiayin.com/philosophy/dominance

This is a very good article, has videos and other explanations and is really worth the time!! I urge ALL poo owners to take a look at that website!!

I'm always so happy to see the relieved faces of new dog owners when they realize that they don't need to "alpha roll" their dog or force the dog into submission or break their dog's spirit in order to get cooperation or accomplish any learning.
There is no need to use any kind of physical punishment like this at all to train! And it makes the training relationship so much better for everyone.


----------

